# Best Lizard



## W.T.BUY (Oct 18, 2006)

What is your favorite lizard. is it a

.shingleback


----------



## cyclamen (Oct 18, 2006)

hmm good question
i have a shingleback, a beardie, 2 blueys, and a angle headed. 
i would have to say my beardie, i have had him for 5 yrs and he has never even puffed up at me, i give him kisses all the time and he had HEAPS of charecter


----------



## cyclamen (Oct 18, 2006)

also, i note you have adult mountain dragons, what are they. do u hav pics of them


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 18, 2006)

mountain dragons are like a jacky but smaller more spicky and a lot more red


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 18, 2006)

here is a ok pic


----------



## jessop (Oct 18, 2006)

beardie for sure JMO.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 18, 2006)

i mean by looks


----------



## cyclamen (Oct 18, 2006)

oh they are cute. do u have any boyds. i would love to get one of those


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 18, 2006)

i know i guy that has babies for $500 each if ur interested


----------



## jessop (Oct 18, 2006)

although an emerald monitor would b nice! but you gotta define your perameters of "best". in what way do you describe best? best looking? best temperament? best investment? best for longevity? best what???


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 18, 2006)

i dont know have u voited.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 18, 2006)

can i get baned for righting about i guy that has boyds


----------



## cyclamen (Oct 18, 2006)

yeah, hmm might have to wait a bit before i buy one though, my husband is very patient with all my reptiles, i have just brought 2 new lizards and a snake in 2 weeks. so i should wait. haha. but thanks anyway.


----------



## cyclamen (Oct 18, 2006)

no, u cant get banned.


----------



## cyclamen (Oct 18, 2006)

do u breed any reptiles


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 18, 2006)

yep my jackies are breeding now have two gravid females. and got a gravid mountain dragon. 

All my reptiles are in an oudoor pit 5x2x1 metres it has plants and a little pond and a lot of rocks


----------



## cyclamen (Oct 18, 2006)

cool have u got a pic of your jackies at all. how much do u sell them for


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 18, 2006)

*jackies*

um here are some old pics when they were not breeding and showing colours.

babies are inbetween $60-$70

adults $130-$170 depending on colours and tameness


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 18, 2006)

bump


----------



## cyclamen (Oct 18, 2006)

wow. are they sorta like beardies??? how big do they grow.


----------



## cyclamen (Oct 18, 2006)

also, this may be a really silly question, but i am blonde....what does bump mean


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 18, 2006)

they grow to about 30cm when fully grown which may take 5 years. 


Bump means to make ur post go up on the list or make it recent


----------



## cyclamen (Oct 18, 2006)

oh ok cool
thanks for that.


----------



## cris (Oct 18, 2006)

Spencers monitors and yellow spotted monitors, im allowed to cheat and pick 2


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 18, 2006)

EASTERN WATER DRAGONS are the best, if anyone disagrees their a fool...



JOKES.......lol.......hahaha.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 18, 2006)

for the jackies they grow 30cm with there tail


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 18, 2006)

bump


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Oct 18, 2006)

Boyds


----------



## ex1dic (Oct 18, 2006)

yep boyds it up


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 18, 2006)

bump oh yer and dont forget to vote


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 18, 2006)

bump


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 18, 2006)

bump


----------



## salebrosus (Oct 18, 2006)

My King Skink and Land Mullet are the best pair of lizards i have. Mine have a great temprament and have so much character. Wouldn't trade them for anything.

Simone.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 18, 2006)

no not any one with them cheep


chepest $150


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 18, 2006)

less talk more voting lol jokes


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 18, 2006)

each sry


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 18, 2006)

it is very dear. but they are wild caught from some other guy well the parents were


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 18, 2006)

bump lol


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 18, 2006)

yep im not sure if they are on linence tho ill give him a call wait


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 18, 2006)

nah there not sry


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 18, 2006)

he said that there in a outdoor pit and they live off bugs they find in the compost and from the bug zapper. The adults arnt tame he sas but the babies are he has 12 babies at the moment


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 18, 2006)

yer his mate caught them in west vic i think. (he is my dads friend and iv meet him befor. 



DOGGY AS MATE


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 18, 2006)

i think so. Im pretty sure that the babies are breed in captivity


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 18, 2006)

i think so


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 18, 2006)

tell people to vote


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 18, 2006)

mine are lincenced and they breed last year


----------



## cam (Oct 18, 2006)

OK. First off. Do not advertise offlicense animals and secondly them jackies are 2 females.
so how could they be gravid

Cam


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 18, 2006)

the jackies i posted are only 2 ive got 7


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 18, 2006)

i dont know about the stumpies only time will tell


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 18, 2006)

the jackie pics were of males!!!


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 19, 2006)

bump


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 19, 2006)

poor crested dragon they look wicked


----------



## koubee (Oct 19, 2006)

Beardies are my all time favorite with stumpies a close second.


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 19, 2006)

Boyds are the best for obvious reason's to those who know me but unfortunately we can't have them in Vic. Beardies are the best that we can own here.


----------



## PeeJay (Oct 19, 2006)

ive voted. But what about the EWD's? c'mon!


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 19, 2006)

What about the Central Bearded Dragons?


----------



## PeeJay (Oct 19, 2006)

yeah this is jinxed! boo!! LOL

when i look through that list, i think what an amazing country Australia is with such a wacky variety of reps!


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 19, 2006)

bump


----------



## Tatelina (Oct 20, 2006)

blue tongue lizards? hellllloooo 
and I thought geckos werent lizards?


----------



## Vat69 (Oct 20, 2006)

Tatelina said:


> blue tongue lizards? hellllloooo



Here here! Add another vote for the invisible blueys....


----------



## freddy (Oct 20, 2006)

wheres my beardie:evil:??????????? i vote for my beardie :lol:


----------



## mertle (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah Beardies rule!

They are the cutest lizard and have more personality than alot of people!

Mine is 5 years old and is the coolest lizard I know!


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 20, 2006)

its not even cool LOL.

I will make a new poll later with lamm stuff on it


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 20, 2006)

bump


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 20, 2006)

out with the old in with the new


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 20, 2006)

go too poll every body


----------



## Jakee (Nov 11, 2006)

BUMP, C'mon people. which one is your favourite reptile ????


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Nov 11, 2006)

bearded dragon, i like the easterns


----------



## W.T.BUY (Nov 11, 2006)

CENTRALS are better Easterns are savage


----------



## Jakee (Nov 11, 2006)

Oi, all beardies are cool OK !


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 12, 2006)

westerns are cool...


----------



## W.T.BUY (Nov 14, 2006)

ohh its close


----------

